# 2002 yamaha v4 115 2 stroke. 2 left cylinders not firing.



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

Scott Nolan59 said:


> I'm ready to sink my boat. I have 2002 yamaha 115 2 stoke. Ran fine 2 weeks ago, brought it home and cleaned it, ran water through it will muffs. Go out this past saturday, idle from the ramp. Get in open water, engine bogged, 2000rpm tops. Make it back to the ramp, check for issues. looking at rear of engine, both left cylinders not firing. Did the old timer trick of swapping coils to see if that was the issue. After swapping coils, right side fires perfect, left side still no spark. tried the kill switch wires to see if switch was bad, kill switch good, still no spark. I'm thinking stator or cdi box. Any help would be appreciated.


If you have a voltmeter the cdi is labeled 1,2,3,4 you should be able to check the output of each one


----------

